

WebMynd and Heroku Hosting Giant Robot Building in Dolores Park for FireFox 3 Launch - hungryscientist
http://webmynd.pingg.com/Firefox3
Some of the things and people you may see at the event...<p>The construction of a giant FireFox Gran Paradiso Robot
Cryogenic Liquid Nitrogen icecream making
Trevor Blackwell and Anybots robots in the wild
Kite flying
General picnic activities
Free food and drink (but all are encouraged to bring extra)
======
hungryscientist
This should be a lot of fun. Liquid Nitrogen icecream making and lots of YC
folk and Mozilla luminaries. Come ready to make a giant robot!

